# Need A New WI-Fi Router + Modem= 2 in 1



## Technogeared007 (Mar 4, 2013)

hello,
my 4 year old netgear wireless router just got damaged..
i am planning to buy a new one ASAP.
but this time i need a Modem + Router = 1
ie, 1 box , which acts as a router and modem both..
please suggest me .
my budget is 2k and the *router+modem* should atleast work till 5years..and i need a branded one .. no local..
brands like netgear preferably 



ThankYou!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2013)

better than any netgear/dlink/belkin etc in this price range:
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ +1


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 5, 2013)

First of all lemme tell you..
I live in a 3bhk flat so i just need to light up that portion and i guess thiw has really far of conectivity.(thought as it has 2antenae)
So,pls suggest me accordingky...and this isnt local...right?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 5, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> First of all lemme tell you..
> I live in a 3bhk flat so i just need to light up that portion and i guess thiw has really far of conectivity.(thought as it has 2antenae)
> So,pls suggest me accordingky...and this isnt local...right?



Well i am also living in a 3bhk and using it from past 4 months and it works like a charm.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay,well for how much can i get it locally..
Btw,i saw a netgear adsl + wifi modem for 1600....and this is ecpensive .... What difference it may have?

Okay,well for how much can i get it locally..
Btw,i saw a netgear adsl + wifi modem for 1600....and this is ecpensive .... What difference it may have?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 5, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Okay,well for how much can i get it locally..
> Btw,i saw a netgear adsl + wifi modem for 1600....and this is expensive .... What difference it may
> 
> in dec i bought for 2.2k locally
> whitestar_999 has posted a link please check it out


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pls tell me the difference between a ordinary modem+wifi and this one.

Pls tell me the difference between a ordinary modem+wifi and this one.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 5, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Pls tell me the difference between a ordinary modem+wifi and this one.
> 
> Pls tell me the difference between a ordinary modem+wifi and this one.


Since it is a 300Mbps router, it is expected to have decent transfer speeds.
Personally, I had bought Tp Link W8951ND around 8 months back. Since, browsing was my primary aim, 150Mbps was more than sufficient for me. Works pretty well for my use-case scenario.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2013)

many people here don't know about tp-link but it is one of the biggest modem/router brands in the world & quality wise tp-link is better than any netgear/dlink in same price range.you can get less expensive 150mbps 1 antenna 8951 model with lesser range for ~1600-1700.
TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 6, 2013)

how is this?
Netgear N300 WIRELESS ROUTER (JWNR2000) - Netgear: Flipkart.com


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> how is this?
> Netgear N300 WIRELESS ROUTER (JWNR2000) - Netgear: Flipkart.com


Its not an Modem+Router. 
Otherwise it is good enough.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well,Today Evening I Will Be Buying My ADSL + Router Modem And Thought To Purchase This One : TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS

Because all you insisted...well,i showed this to my dad...he said okay to this and he said that it should be best at its price and said if you can get a really BEttEr router+ADSL modem by adding few bucks(400-500) then show me that too.

so please give your views on this.

PS- i will be gaming very much wirelessly , ie, online gaming of really far servers...and VOIP calls and watching videos ofcourse..


ThankYou!


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 8, 2013)

Go for the TP-LINK one only. Its a bang for buck proposition.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well,Will It Allow Me To Play Online Games Without Lag When Playing Wirelessly , Heavy Downloading(mostly torrents) , watching live online hd videos , and making VOIP calls via skype.?

ThankYou!


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 8, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Well,Will It Allow Me To Play Online Games Without Lag When Playing Wirelessly , Heavy Downloading(mostly torrents) , watching live online hd videos , and making VOIP calls via skype.?


It should do all that pretty well provided that you have a decent enough internet connection.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mhhm~!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Well,Will It Allow Me To Play Online Games Without Lag When Playing Wirelessly , Heavy Downloading(mostly torrents) , watching live online hd videos , and making VOIP calls via skype.?
> 
> ThankYou!



It should meet all of your requirment just get TP LINK TD W8961ND I am using the same model and when i bought it i had the same requirement as yours so go for it dude it will keep you happy just make sure you are getting 300mbps one


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I Will Buy From Here : TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS

Wanted to ask whether i cud get cheap from here or buying locally.?
and if i buy this modem from prime abgb .. how much warranty do i get?

And wud prime abgb ship to delhi without any shpping charges.?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Well I Will Buy From Here : TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
> 
> Wanted to ask whether i cud get cheap from here or buying locally.?
> and if i buy this modem from prime abgb .. how much warranty do i get?
> ...



Bro buy it from nehru place or flipkart.
when i bought it the flipkart price was 2.4k and locally i got it for 2.1k so get it locally you will get it for 1.8-1.9k


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

tell me bout prime abgb?
do they take shipping charges to delhi?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> tell me bout prime abgb?
> do they take shipping charges to delhi?



i am seeing that site first time on this thread  nope i dont knw anything about that site


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 9, 2013)

just bought that tp link 300mbps router which whitestar suggested...
got it for 1900 locally~
found it AWESOME! 

thankx a lot guys !

and mod pls close the thread.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2013)

good to know.btw from where exactly in Delhi you got this for 1900(shop,market).


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 10, 2013)

wazirpur
dont know exact shop name..was something like rajastan


----------

